# Auzzie moving to Honk Kong



## asharris (Aug 13, 2012)

G'day,

Looking to relocate to Hong Kong soon with work and was looking to see where the general population of young professional expats live. Topics of interests are socializing, Rugby and meeting new people.

Appreciate any help you can give.

Ash


----------



## asharris (Aug 13, 2012)

Please keep in mind that my work will be located at the International airport.


----------



## brettaevans (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi Ash,

Generally speaking they are spread around Hong Kong though there are a number of clusters. The main one would be the Mid Levels on the island however taking into account your work at the airport you could look at Discovery Bay however that is more suited to young families but it would be quick getting to work.

Cheers,

Brett


----------



## JustKT (Dec 11, 2012)

asharris said:


> Please keep in mind that my work will be located at the International airport.


hey, I have just moved to Hong Kong. Stay at tai po because my parents flat is there. What kind of job are you working as at the airport. I am trying to get a job at the airport. 

Tai Po has great access to everywhere in HKG. It is around 50mins on the bus to the airport and buses are regular. Yes it may seem a trek, but from what I've heard, its cheaper to stay in the new territories.


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

asharris said:


> G'day,
> 
> Looking to relocate to Hong Kong soon with work and was looking to see where the general population of young professional expats live. Topics of interests are socializing, Rugby and meeting new people.
> 
> ...


----------

